# 10GbE "mini" Netzwerk



## Dooma (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir mal ein wenig angeschaut ob man sich nicht privat auch 10GbE Netzwerk einrichten könnte.
Bis jetzt ist es nur ein Gedankenspiel.
Und ja, es ist total unnötig und übertrieben.
Die Frage ist auch nicht ob sinnvoll, sondern mit akzeptabler Investition überhaupt umsetzbar?

Netzwerkkarten bekommt man um die 100 €, was ich noch Ok finde.
Das würde also locker bezahlbar noch gehen.

Aber bei der Auswahl eines NAS wirds schon schwieriger; ich habe nur eines gefunden wo man 10GbE hätte nachrüsten können was preislich noch halbwegs im Rahmen gewesen wäre.
Alle anderen waren direkt "Enterprise" Geräte, die preislich von einem anderen Stern kommen und damit nicht praktiabel sind.

Aber unmöglich wurde es als ich versucht habe einen Switch zu finden der "einfach nur" ein paar 10GbE Ports hat...
Die Geräte die man da so findet, sind alles riesen Teile mit 16+ Ports und davon sind dann 2 mit 10 Gbit, oft braucht man dann noch die Einschübe extra gekauft (sfp ports).
Und natürlich kosten die dann um die 500 €. Was einfach viel zu viel ist.

Also für meine "Spielerei" auf jeden Fall einfach zu viel, zu groß, zu teuer.
4-8 Ports hätten mir komplett gereicht. Aber ich hab einfach nix gefunden. Wahrscheinlich gibts in der Kategorie auch einfach noch nichts...

Ich könnte mir natürlich auch mit 2 Netzwerkkarten und einer Softwarebrücke helfen, aber das finde ich dann schon wieder so un-elegant, dass ich da schon keinen Bock mehr drauf hab.
Hat jemand schon mal 10GbE Netzwerk privat umgesetzt?


----------



## NatokWa (11. Juli 2018)

Wozu  1GBit reicht vollkommen im Heimnetz und wird einem förmlich nachgeschmissen .


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2018)

Du brauchst beim NAS dann halt auch schon ein RAID 0 oder besser eine SSD um die Geschwindigkeit vom 10Gbit auszureizen.
Beim Zielrechner dann ebenfalls.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (11. Juli 2018)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 10 Gbit fürs Heimnetzwerk ist aktuell nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Wenn man es wirklich schneller möchte, dann würde es ja noch die link-aggregation Option geben.

Ansonsten 1 Gbit sollte eigentlich für alles ausreichen.

Aber natürlich kannst du dir 10 Gbit Hardware kaufen, nur musst du heftig in die Brieftasche greifen.


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2018)

Gut, wer ein alten Rechner mit PCIe-Slots als NAS verwendet.
2x Asus XG-C100C, ein Kupferkabel und schon hat man 10GbE.

Weder Aufwendig noch unelegant.
Und das NAS macht dann die Bridge ins "Normale" Netzwerk.

Und wer schon mal Minutenlang darauf gewartet hat, dass die (exteren) SSD quälend langsam mit 100MB/Sec gefüllt oder geleert wird, der kann sich natürlich sagen "1GbE reicht völlig aus", er kann sich aber auch über den Speed freuen den das 10GbE-Netzerk bringen könnte, wenn es denn da ist.

SSDs braucht auch niemand, und trotzdem ist es geil sie zu haben.
Autos die schneller sind als 130km/h braucht auch niemand ...

Voll das Null-Argument, als würdet ihr wissen was andere brauchen und was nicht.
In der Zeit von SSDs im Rechner, die nun mal nicht nur 100mb/sec lesen und schreiben ist ein 10GbE-Netzwerk auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert. Natürlich nicht zwischen allen Komponenten. Aber der Hauptrechner und das Nas ... warum nicht?

Erst wenn man wirklich Switches verwenden möchte, dann wird es teuer. Denn die "billigen" Dinger kann man voll vergessen 
Bis da etwas "preiswertes" im Mainstream ankommt, dass auch den Speed weiterreicht müssen wir wohl noch etwas warten. Ansonsten HP 2920-48g-POE+ ^^


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. Juli 2018)

10G ist halt, für zuhause, immer noch relativ teuer aber schon ganz geil.

Der wohl "günstigste" 10G Switch der brauchbar ist, ist wohl der hier Netgear ProSAFE XS500M Desktop 10G Switch, 7x RJ-45 ab €'*'477,81 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland , kostet aber halt immer noch 500€. 10G über Kupfer ist sowieso noch teurer. Je nachdem wie deine Installation aussieht kannst du überlegen das ganze mit optischen Geräten zu machen. eine 10G SFP+ Netzwerkkarte bekommt man teilweise für 50€ (Achtung, ich rede hier i.d.R. von Gebrachtware) und sfp+ Module für 10G bekommt man ab 10€ wenn man glück hat. LWL Kabel sind auch nicht teurer als gutes Kupfer.
Problem ist halt nach wie vor immer noch der Switch, da die i.d.R. teuer sind. Es gibt nen 24Port 10G sfp+ Switch (LB6M oder so) der "günstig" ist, aber auch glaube ich nicht so gut. Von Ubiquiti gibts da einen Ubiquiti UniFiSwitch 16 XG Rackmount 10G Managed Switch ab €'*'546,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland der auch eigentlich brauchbar ist.

Momentan ist es wohl am sinnvollsten sich nen Switch mit viel Gbit und ein paar 10G Ports zu holen und dann nur die wichtigen Geräte per 10G anzubinden.

Ich selber spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken meinen NAS + ESXi per 40GBit anzubinden einfach nur weil ich die Hardware dafür rumliegen habe...


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Wozu  1GBit reicht vollkommen im Heimnetz und wird einem förmlich nachgeschmissen .





DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 10 Gbit fürs Heimnetzwerk ist aktuell nicht wirklich sinnvoll.



Der TE wollte was anderes wissen und nicht ob es sinnvoll ist.



Dooma schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch nicht ob sinnvoll, sondern mit akzeptabler Investition überhaupt umsetzbar?



Also mit den Netzwerkkarten für um die 100 mit der Asus XG-C100C zum Beispiel wäre ganz in Ordnung. Allerdings muss auch der Rest ein wenig stimmen. Also von SSD auf SSD zwischen den PCs würde sich das auf jeden Fall lohnen. Und es wäre auch einfach umzusetzen. 

Beim NAS sehe ich das aber leichter. Wenn nicht, dann kannst du dir ein NAS selber bauen und auch so eine Karte einsetzen. Da mir keines zugesagt hat, habe ich mir auch eines selber zusammengeschraubt. Hier kannst du dann die optimale Leistung für dich selbst konfigurieren.

Ein Switch für 500€ wäre mir aber dann viel zu teuer. Und viel kleiner werden die erstmal nicht. Dafür ist 10 G Netz im Haushalt zu wenig verbreitet, sodass man dann kleinere Geräte designed.


----------



## Dooma (12. Juli 2018)

Ja, die Asus Karten hab ich auch gesehen. Die währen ja noch völig OK vom Preis her.

Aber wie bereits angedeutet, schiesst man mit dem Switch den Vogel ab preislich. 
Den Netgear hab ich auch gesehen, vom Prinzip her ja eigentlich das Gerät das man dafür hätte haben wollen, wäre da nicht der indiskutable Preis.
Das war ja auch genau mein Problem.
NAS ~700€ (mit Erweiterungskarte)
Asus Netzwerkkarte 100 €
Switch 500 €
Autsch..... Das ist einfach zu viel.

Ich hab leider keinen alten PC mehr hier rumstehen der noch tauglich wäre als NAS, sonst wäre das natürlich eine Option. Aber ob ich jetzt so viel günstiger wegkommen wenn ich mir einen PC als NAS zusammenstelle/kaufe oder gleich ein neues NAS fertig kaufe? Ich glaub auf die paar Euro kommts dann auch nicht mehr an.

Das mit den Glasfaserkabeln hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, aber letztendlich ändert das auch nichts daran das der Switch hier die ultimative Preissteigerung und Hürde ist.

Es scheint eben keinerlei kleinere Geräte zu geben, was einfach schade ist. Für 200 - 300 € wäre die Entscheidung viel einfacher. (Besonders wenn ein passendes NAS vergleichbar günstiger wäre.)
Dann würde ich das Geld für den Spaß vielleicht sogar ausgeben. Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, ist die investition leider reiner Geldrausschmiss.

Ihr habt mir also meine bisherigen Funde im Netzt bestätigt... war auch so meine Befürchtung.

Dann muss halt erst mal ein NAS her mit USB3 Port für den PC, ist wahrscheinlich der bis dato einfachste Kompromiss um da angenehm Daten mit auszutauschen.
Wobei... Könnte man nicht auch ein "USB3-Netzwerk" mit einem USB-Hub machen?  Aber da wird die Kabel länge wohl stark begrenzen nehme ich auch oder?
Wär das überhaupt möglich auch 2 PCs "einfach so" per USB miteinander zum Datenaustauschen zu bringen? Hab ich nämlich bisher noch nie drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2018)

Es gibt solche USB-Kabel, da würd ich wegen der Kabellänge aber lieber zwei zusätzliche Netzwerkkarten einbauen. (Da kann man auch LAN-USB3.0 Adapter nehmen)


----------



## Dooma (12. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Es gibt solche USB-Kabel, da würd ich wegen der Kabellänge aber lieber zwei zusätzliche Netzwerkkarten einbauen. (Da kann man auch LAN-USB3.0 Adapter nehmen)



Ich hab gerade mal selbst ein wenig gegoogelt und es gibt nur Link Kabel für 2 PC's und die brauchen alle extra Software und das finde ich schonmal direkt "schlecht".

Thoretisch müsste es mit einem USB3 Crossover Kabel gehen. (Also eines bei dem die Daten Adern gedreht sind und die Strom Adern fehlen.)
Das ist sogar in der USB 3 Spezifikation vorgesehen. Aber defakto, gibt es keinen Windows Treiber dafür... Nur für Linux kann man sich einen selbst compilen.
Wäre auch auch zu einfach gewesen wenn man die USB Spezifikation einfach mal umgesetzt hätte. 
Mehr als 2 PC per USB, kann man schlicht vergessen. Daran hat bei denen noch nie jemand gedacht...
Ist schon traurig wie unsere Netzwerktechnik hinterher hinkt. SSDs mit 3000MB/sek im Rechner und dann mit 100MB/sek Daten transferieren können. Suuuper. (Ironie.)
Bin ich wohl der einzige der da langsam Schaum vor Mund kriegt bei so einer Absurdität?


----------



## DOcean (12. Juli 2018)

Muss es denn der 500 € Switch sein, es gibt ja auch welche für 180... http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...tch-gs110mx-100-a1709135.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Hat zwar "nur" 2 10G Ports aber das würde ja reichen....


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2018)

Link Aggregation ist gar keine Option?
Einen Managed Switch mit vielen Ports der sonst nix besonderes hat wäre noch relativ günstig.
ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45 ab €'*'92,48 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das unterstützen auch viele NAS mit zwei LAN-Ports.


----------



## fotoman (12. Juli 2018)

Dooma schrieb:


> Und ja, es ist total unnötig und  übertrieben.


Mit der Aussage ist natürlich alles zu teuer. Wenn  etwas "unnötig" ist, dann ist es immer Geldverschwendung.



Dooma schrieb:


> Hat  jemand schon mal 10GbE Netzwerk privat umgesetzt?


Nein, der dazu  bei mir nötige Server wäre mir zu groß/teuer.  Zusätzlich ist mein PC  zu alt (aber immer noch schnell genug), womit mir dort der freie PCIe 4x  Slot genauso fehlt wie im alten Q6600, der seit ein paar Monaten als  Server/NAS läuft.

Wenn man nur den Server mit einem Client mit 10 GBit verbinden will und der Rest mit 1 GBit auskommt, tut es auch ein
ASUS XG-U2008 Desktop Gigabit Switch ab €'*'196,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
und zwei
ASUS XG-C100C ab €'*'92,06 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Also 400 Euro plus den Server und einen PC, die jeweils noch einen PCIe 2.0 4x Slot frei haben.



Dooma schrieb:


> Autsch..... Das ist einfach zu viel.


Zum Spielen ohne Anwendungszweck schon. Für mich ist eine Grafikkarte für >200 Euro eher unsinnig wie ein 10 GBit Netz zu Hause.



Dooma schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keinen alten PC mehr hier rumstehen der noch tauglich wäre als NAS, sonst wäre das natürlich eine Option.


Die PCs gibt es ab ca. 100 Euro auf eBay, wenn man auf ECC-Ram verzichten möchte und 4 (oder5) SATA-Ports genügen. Teuer wird es dann halt nur mit mind. 4*4TB im RAID 0 (plus 2*8 TB Backup versteht sich), damit man die Performance auch ansatzweise ausnutzen kann.

Es wäre halt praktisch, wenn meine großenn Daten (Videos/Bilder) und VMs (egal, ob direkt auf dem Server laufend oder nur die zugehörigen iSCSI-Laufwerke) per 10 GBit erreichbar wären. Dann müssten sie auch zum (Be-)arbeiten nicht mehr auf den internen  SSDs liegen oder ich  könnte mit mehreren 1 GBit Clients parallel (mit jeweils 1 GBit) auf den  Server zugreifen.



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Wenn man es wirklich schneller möchte,  dann würde es ja noch die link-aggregation Option geben.


10 GBit  fähige Kabel liegen hier in der Wand/im Boden, für link aggregation müsste ich  nicht nur weitere Kabel ziehen sondern auch mehr wie einen Switch  tauschen. Ergibt das außerdem immer  2 GBit/s bei der Übertragung eines großen Files oder (abhängig von was auch immer) nur 2*1 GBit/s bei zwei parallel übertragenen Files?


----------



## Dooma (12. Juli 2018)

Link Aggregation erhöht nur die Bandbreite bei mehreren anfragenden PCs,  es erhöht nicht die Übertragung auf 2 Gbit wenn nur 1 PC Daten möchte.

Geräte mit 2 Ports, ja würde auch gehen, aber dann guckt man natürlich in die Röhre wenn man irgendwann doch ein 3. Gerät mit 10 Gbit betreiben will.

Naja, ist ja nur ein Gedankenspiel bisher, bis jetzt ist mir das noch zu teuer um alles auf einmal zu kaufen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Juli 2018)

2x 10gbit switch geht doch vom preis her?
ASUS Computer ASUS XG-U2008 10G Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

200€ knapp?


----------



## Pu244 (26. Juli 2018)

Die Preise sind mittlerweile in den Keller gefallen, jeweils unter 100€ Pro Netzwerkport am Switch undunter 100€ für die Netzwerkkarte. In 1-2 Jahren göehört das zur Ausstattung besserer Mainboards und in 2-3 Jahren gibt es dann den ersten 5 Port Switch für unter 100€, dann setzt es sich wohl bald durch.



Dooma schrieb:


> Thoretisch müsste es mit einem USB3 Crossover Kabel gehen. (Also eines bei dem die Daten Adern gedreht sind und die Strom Adern fehlen.)



Damit wirst du wohl den USB Controller zum Abschalten bekommen, mehr nicht. USB Netzwerkkabel funktionieren nach dem Prinzip des toten Briefkastens, in der Mitte ist ein Chip, der die Datenpakete entgegen nimmt und jeder der PCs fragt dort regelmäßig ab (125 oder 1000 mal pro Sekunde), ob für ihn Daten angekommen sind. Das erklärt auch die verhältnismäßig schlechte Latenz.



Dooma schrieb:


> Ist schon traurig wie unsere Netzwerktechnik hinterher hinkt. SSDs mit 3000MB/sek im Rechner und dann mit 100MB/sek Daten transferieren können. Suuuper. (Ironie.)



Nicht die Netzwerktechnik hinkt hinterher, sondern dein Geldbeutel. Die 3GB/sec bekommt man schon locker leicht in einem 40 GBit Netzwerk unter,wenn es dann etwas mehr sein darf, dann muß man eben zu 100GBit Netzwerk greifen. Allerdings dürftest du bei den Preisen einen Herzinfarkt bekommen, wenn du jetzt schon nicht bereit bist ca. 1000€ zusätzlich in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------

